# Ясная поляна на ebay.com



## Sergey_Semenov (12 Май 2012)

Приветствую всех и прошу совета насчёт вот этого баяна:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Concert-Russian-Button-ACCORDION-BAYAN-JASNAJA-POLJANA-T
ulskiy-TULA-/261015703454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5bf8f9e

Вопросы следующие:
1. Стоит он этих денег? $1250 (с учётом пересылки)
2. Действительно-ли это Ясная Поляна?
3. Какие на фотках заметны недостатки?
4. Насколько надёжны деревянные рычаги в правой клавиатуре?
5. Кто-нибудь мог бы посетить этот магазин, поиграть на нём и убедиться что вещь того стоит? То есть хороший ответ, мощный звук и т. д.

Спасибо


----------



## bombastic (12 Май 2012)

это нужно точно смотреть на месте, инструмент потрепан и замызган, с виду ничего не скажешь


----------



## Gross (12 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Действительно-ли это Ясная Поляна?


Во времена моего детства Ясная имела 67кнопок, здесь только 61. "Конвертер" не просматривается- значит, готовый?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Май 2012)

В Москве Ясная Поляна (готово-выборная и цельнопланочная) в более-менее приличном играющем состоянии стоит 50-60 тысяч рублей.Ну ,если в долларах,что уже давно никто не считает- ушли те времена.1800-2000.Но каждый покупающий должен понимать,что надо вложить некую сумму,чтобы довести инструмент ,до хоть какого -нибудь 
уровня.А это неизбежно.Инструментам то лет по 30 как минимум.


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Май 2012)

Это не ясная поляна. Возможно тульчак, но древний. Цена только после просмотра на месте. Новые тульские готовые 60 т. Его можно оценить, услышав звук и попробовав компрессию.


----------



## bayanistka (13 Май 2012)

Согласен Игорем Новиковым на все 100%. В действительности, Ясная Поляна так и является довольно достойным баяном как и в прошлом так и в нынешнем веке. Меня всегда привлекал чистый звук баяна как в Поляне. так и в других схожих баянах тульских мастеров. Проживая более 17 лет в нескольких тысячах милях от Москвы и вообще от России, я практически лишён возможности слышать звук Поляны вживую ( играю на Юпитере), но всегда при прослушивании записей, новых альбомов практически с точностью могу определить звучание латунной планки как это в Ясной Поляне. Достойный инструмент. ничего не скажешь против. А вот в этом, что продаётся на Ебае. я чисто сомневаюсь. Наверняка. что это не Поляна, Да и цена какая-то подозрительная. Судя по фотографиям, выложенных продавцом, вырисовывается не совсем понятная картина о реальном состоянии инструмента. 1) Мех в неудовлетворительном состоянии. 2) провисшие залоги, неподпружиненные в среднем диапазоне. 3) возможно, что все уцелевшие усики, подпирающие лайку скоро окажутся в голосах ( я признаю использоввние только плёнки). 4) в правой клавиатуре некоторые кнопки подняты выше остальных где-то более чем на 4мм, а это много (покоробилось дерево, время берёт своё). Но самое главное остаётся вопросом- как он звучит, и звучит ли он вообще. .. Мой мнение- ПОКУПАТЬ НЕ СОВЕТУЮ! ( тем более: что данная покупка напрямую связана с " котом в мешке").


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (13 Май 2012)

Благодарю всех кто откликнулся. Согласен со всеми коментариями. Мне тоже кажется что это не Поляна, а скорее старый вариант концертного баяна, который теперь на сайте Тульской Гармони идёт как БН-16. Кстати его цена от четырёх штук $ (а то и все шесть). Извините что пишу цены в баксах. В рублях, по-моему, порядка 150000 за новый нужно отвалить. Дешевле будет только с кусковыми планками. 
По техническим параметрам такой баян наиболее точно отвечает моим требованиям. Те, из них которые можно определить по картинке: цельная планка, двухголосный (без регистров), пять октав, не выборный. Ну а самые главные, которые по картунке не определить, это конечно, глубокий бас, хороший ответ и не слишком резкий звук в правой. Скажете что для начинающего любителя, мои запросы слишком большие и окажетесь правы. Но всё-равно хочется и заглядываюсь на инструменты которых не достоин. А тот на ebay.com предлагается за доступную цену, вот и подумалось...


----------



## bayanistka (13 Май 2012)

Сергей.
Женя Новиков из Киева имеет в продаже Поляну с выбором. Я думаю. что это будет более подходящий вариант. Смотреть ЗДЕСЬ




Я рассчитыаю быть в Киеве июне (правда., несколько часов только), но мог бы глянуть. Но пощупать и поиграть на нём- это лучше тебе самому. Тут и вкус и цвет- товарищи давние. Удачи тебе при выборе и покупке!


----------



## ze_go (13 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Мне тоже кажется что это не Поляна, а скорее старый вариант концертного баяна


это самый обычный готовый цельнопланочный тулячок, лишь отдалённо напоминающий "Поляну" (визуально). 
Состояние - среднее, требующее капиталовложений. Реальная цена в Украине - в пределах 600 (800 - это если идеальный во всех отношениях) долларов. Вердикт - не брать!


----------

